
New study claims data harvesting among Android apps is “out of control” - dschuetz
https://www.techspot.com/news/77077-new-study-claims-data-harvesting-among-android-apps.html
======
dschuetz
> The biggest culprits are news apps and those aimed at children, both of
> which tend to have the most third-party trackers associated with them.

I'm not sure which is worse. In a democracy it's not anyone's business what
news I read.

